# Y axis way cover for a G0463



## Jim F (Oct 28, 2020)

Any ideas on material to use ?


----------



## hman (Oct 28, 2020)

Tried to find G0463 on Grizzly's website.  No joy.  I assume it's a mill.  I've used shower pan liner material for this purpose.  It's about 1/16" thick vinyl, nicely flexible.  It's relatively inexpensive and you can buy it off the roll (about 4 ft wide) at Home Depot or Lowes.


----------



## Jim F (Oct 28, 2020)

hman said:


> Tried to find G0463 on Grizzly's website.  No joy.  I assume it's a mill.  I've used shower pan liner material for this purpose.  It's about 1/16" thick vinyl, nicely flexible.  It's relatively inexpensive and you can buy it off the roll (about 4 ft wide) at Home Depot or Lowes.


Yes, a mill/drill..Replaced by the G0619.


----------



## Jim F (Oct 28, 2020)

hman said:


> Tried to find G0463 on Grizzly's website.  No joy.  I assume it's a mill.  I've used shower pan liner material for this purpose.  It's about 1/16" thick vinyl, nicely flexible.  It's relatively inexpensive and you can buy it off the roll (about 4 ft wide) at Home Depot or Lowes.


That is a good idea, can do the Z axis at the same time.


----------



## Hawkeye (Oct 28, 2020)

I use pieces cut from old treadmill belts. Easy to cut, lays flat and lots available when you want a controllable motor for shop equipment.


----------



## Mitch Alsup (Oct 29, 2020)

I cover the bed of my G0730 table with those thick (3/4") corrugated cardboard cut to fit tightly to my vise and rotary table and the bed of the table itself. These have lasted about 2.5 years so far and dramatically reduce the cleaning time of the table. If you get then "wet/damp" with cutting fluid, they also reduce the rusting of the bed they lie upon.


----------



## Jim F (Oct 30, 2020)

Mitch Alsup said:


> I cover the bed of my G0730 table with those thick (3/4") corrugated cardboard cut to fit tightly to my vise and rotary table and the bed of the table itself. These have lasted about 2.5 years so far and dramatically reduce the cleaning time of the table. If you get then "wet/damp" with cutting fluid, they also reduce the rusting of the bed they lie upon.


I have some 1/4 plywood I am going to use for that, once I get a decent vise.
right now my vise is open in the middle, so I need to be able to clean the slots out.


----------

